

Ask HN: What programming topics would you like to know more about? - HerokuMan

and can&#x27;t due to lack of time, learning resources, etc
======
masters3d
Visual programing. Node base programing. Taking what VFX has been doing
bringing it to Web development.

------
iends
JIT compilation (v8, python, etc), code vms.

